# I drew blood!



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I drew blood first thing this morning. Me and my daughter were headed.up Turkey hunting when she spotted this little button buck hung up in the fence. We got him out, but the barbed wire got me!


----------



## elkhunterUT (Jan 21, 2008)

Good work! You increased survival rates by at least one through your good deed!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Good work! Nice battle scar!!


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

Good job! that's a story for the books


----------



## Wire (Nov 2, 2017)

Hopefully your good deed will be rewarded with a big tom. Barbed wire bites pretty hard.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Nice job !!
Are you up to date on your Tetnaus shots ??


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Just goes to show that no good deed goes unpunished. 

I agree on the Tetnaus shot, as much as I hate getting them. I am going to the Dr tomorrow to get a booster


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Good job Fowlmouth! The last time I tried that, I got beat up with the rear legs.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

taxidermist said:


> Good job Fowlmouth! The last time I tried that, I got beat up with the rear legs.


I grabbed him by the ankles with one hand and squeezed them together hoping for the best. I lifted his ass end up through the middle wire. It worked out except the top wire got me.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

2full said:


> Nice job !!
> Are you up to date on your Tetnaus shots ??


It's been 30 years or so, Probably time.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I know the animals are freaking out when you try to help them, if they only knew what you are trying to do. I've had calves and horses freak out similar to a deer when trying to free them.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

taxidermist said:


> I know the animals are freaking out when you try to help them, if they only knew what you are trying to do. I've had calves and horses freak out similar to a deer when trying to free them.


They just think that you are going to burn some hide and do some cutting

Sent from my SM-A426U using Tapatalk


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Way2go!!


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Very cool experience for you and your daughter. May the hunting gods smile on you.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Critter said:


> They just think that you are going to burn some hide and do some cutting
> 
> Sent from my SM-A426U using Tapatalk


OOOOOH the smell of singed hair and burning skin....I love that smell in the morning.....NOT!!!! Spring can be a rough time on a cattle farm. Wait....Everyday is rough and seems you never can catch up.


----------



## Yerba2014 (Sep 10, 2014)

Fowlmouth said:


> I drew blood first thing this morning. Me and my daughter were headed.up Turkey hunting when she spotted this little button buck hung up in the fence. We got him out, but the barbed wire got me!
> View attachment 151911
> View attachment 151912


Button Buck? Not a chance - Certified DNR/DWR Trophy Buck - worth another 2,000 tags @ #CTBFEE$75


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Nice job Fowl! There’s got to be some good Karma coming your way now…


----------

